# boot camp ne veut pas de mon image windows



## toyoyo (2 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour. j'ai un mac book pro de début 2011 donc non compatible windows 10.
Je n'avais jamais installé boot camp auparavant. Chose que j'ai fait il y a deux semaines et cela a bien fonctionné. J'ai installé un windows 8 qui me permet de jouer à un jeu PC..
Aujourd'hui huit, j'ai installé un SSD 525 G en lieu et place de mon ancien Disque dur. J'ai fait une installation propre en mac os high sierra. Cela a bien fonctionné. 
J'ai relancé Boot camp qui a cherché le dernier logiciel de prise en charge de windows auprès d'apple puis après me demande d'installer windows 7 ou 8 à partir d'un DVD. Donc je remet mon DVD précédemment utilisé et là mon mac me dit " 
*"Windows 10 n’est pas pris en charge sur ce Mac. *Utilisez un disque USB ou un DVD contenant Windows 7 ou Windows 8."
C'est un DVD d'une image windows 8....... si quelqu'un a une idée, je suis preneur


----------



## toyoyo (3 Décembre 2017)

c'est bon. problème résolu.


----------



## balabl (31 Janvier 2018)

toyoyo a dit:


> c'est bon. problème résolu.


Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème, peux-tu me dire comment tu l'as résolu.
Merci d'avance parce que je rame depuis un moment sur ce sujet


----------



## toyoyo (31 Janvier 2018)

balabl a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai le même problème, peux-tu me dire comment tu l'as résolu.
> Merci d'avance parce que je rame depuis un moment sur ce sujet




Bonsoir
En fait ma réponse va peut être t'étonner mais j'ai lancé Boot camp plusieurs fois de suite et au bout de la 3 ou 4 ième fois, il m'a pris mon image mais je ne sais pas pourquoi.....

C'est tout ce que je peux te dire.


----------

